# delete attachment???



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

How do I delete an attachment I have in an old posting?  I want to post a new picture but I have to delete this one first, I think!


----------



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

Where did it move to??


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2007)

what thread?


----------



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

On the main page it says this was moved - I did not know where or why??


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2007)

if it says moved...it likely has a link to the thread right next to it.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

There is nothing there!  Take a look.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2007)

I still dont have a clue what thread you are talking about =)

I dont know what "the main page" is...I figured you were talking about this forum...but I looked and there are no other threads started by you here.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

Go to

Tug Bulletin Board
Tug Lounge
The 5th post down is mine - it says MOVED - but nothing else.  Do you not see that??


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok im not quite sure how to respond to this...so I will do my best

THIS is the thread that was moved...it was moved because it didnt belong in the lounge.

right next to the word moved is the title of the thread "delete attachment"  the title itself is a link to where the thread was moved...ie  here.

I still dont know what thread you are talking about that has the attachment you wish to remove.

(and im still not sure how I was supposed to know you meant the lounge)


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 28, 2007)

When a moderator moves a thread to a more appropriate forum, a "re-direct" link is left in the original forum saying the thread has been moved.  When you click on that link, it takes you to the relocated thread in its new forum.

The thread you are reading now was moved to the _About TUG BBS_ forum, because it is a question about how to do something on the bbs. 

Now, as to your original question...

You are permitted a single attachment per message.  To remove an attachment from an existing message, you must Edit your post.  You can only do this in the first 48 hours after the initial post time.

Once in the Edit window, click the Go Advanced button, then scroll down to the Manage Attachments button.  After you have removed the current attachment, you can then upload another.  

Alternatively, you can add a reply to the thread, and include the new attachment to that reply.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

I am sorry to be so stupid.   ere is the link with the photo I want to delete - it is the last post in this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53254&highlight=title+search


----------



## Dave M (Aug 28, 2007)

You can't edit your posts that are over 48 hours old. 

Why not just add a new post to the thread with the new link to the updated photo?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 28, 2007)

judyjht said:


> I am sorry to be so stupid.   ere is the link with the photo I want to delete - it is the last post in this thread:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53254&highlight=title+search



I've removed the attachment from your post.  You can add a new picture to any reply you make to that thread.


----------



## judyjht (Aug 28, 2007)

Doug - thank you.  This all started because I wanted to post a picture about another subject but I don't think I was able to because I already had a photo posted (in the title search post).  Maybe it was too large or something - I'll try it again.  I am so sorry to bother you so much on this - it really is not THAT important!!  Thanks again!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 28, 2007)

glad you are all sorted out...sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 9, 2007)

who is allowed to post attachments?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2007)

tug members


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 9, 2007)

gotcha, thanks.


----------

